# Rubinstein: Milestones - original LPs?



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, I was eyeing this collection: https://www.discogs.com/Arthur-Rubinstein-Milestones-Of-The-Pianist-Of-The-Century/release/10564198

I was wondering if anyone knew what original LPs are included and if they're whole LPs or just cut outs for this collection. I was trying to match recording dates listed with published works on Discogs, but I'm not seeing a whole lot match up. Maybe someone who is more familiar with this can chime in?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

If you click on "More Images" you can see the album covers. But these CDs are mastered from vinyl albums. Personally, I'd stick with legitimate yet affordable releases like "The Chopin Collection" or "Arthur Rubinstein Plays Great Piano Concertos."


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

JohnD said:


> If you click on "More Images" you can see the album covers. But these CDs are mastered from vinyl albums. Personally, I'd stick with legitimate yet affordable releases like "The Chopin Collection" or "Arthur Rubinstein Plays Great Piano Concertos."


What do you mean by "legitimate"? I ended up finding enough (didn't see the more images button though!) to buy it. Did I make a mistake in doing so?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Those boxes are inexpensive. It's OK. Don't worry. Just enjoy the music.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

AeolianStrains said:


> What do you mean by "legitimate"? I ended up finding enough (didn't see the more images button though!) to buy it. Did I make a mistake in doing so?


It's not a mistake if you enjoy the music. In Europe the copyright protection has expired on a lot of older recordings, so small companies are able to copy that music and release it. It's kind of in between legitimate recordings where artists or their estates theoretically get royalties and out-and-out bootlegs, which are illegal. The results of these "gray-area" releases are mixed. I just think the official recordings made from master tapes or master discs are going to sound better that someone making copy of vinyl albums.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

JohnD said:


> It's not a mistake if you enjoy the music. In Europe the copyright protection has expired on a lot of older recordings, so small companies are able to copy that music and release it. It's kind of in between legitimate recordings where artists or their estates theoretically get royalties and out-and-out bootlegs, which are illegal. The results of these "gray-area" releases are mixed. I just think the official recordings made from master tapes or master discs are going to sound better that someone making copy of vinyl albums.


Shoot, I didn't realize that's what it was. At least it was cheap. I guess I'll know when I get them how good the sound is.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

JohnD said:


> I just think the official recordings made from master tapes or master discs are going to sound better that someone making copy of vinyl albums.


That depends on the condition of the surviving master elements.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

bigshot said:


> That depends on the condition of the surviving master elements.


The big Chopin Collection cube sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

At least they're being honest about these cds being needledrops. The master tapes would probably be locked up at Sony.


----------

